# Dielectric Kits



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there a source to buy dielectric flange bolt sleeves and fiber washers in bulk?
The price for the kits from the plumbing supply is outrageous.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.nyltite.com/headed_sleeves.asp look here for the sleeves and the washers you can get anywhere. Check Grainger online for the washers


----------

